#ubuntu-news 2009-08-06
<nhandler> Is anyone around who can review a small fridge post?
<cody-somerville> I can
<cody-somerville> nhandler, "How to upgrade a package properly"?
<nhandler> cody-somerville: Yeah
<cody-somerville> I'd add a second paragraph that just gives a brief summary of the Packaging Training sessions
<cody-somerville> ie. "For those not familiar, ..."
<nhandler> cody-somerville: I guess we could add it in. I was mainly trying to just get something up before the session, so I "borrowed" the basic template that James has been using for the past few sessions
<cody-somerville> nhandler, I give you my plus +1 to publish it
<nhandler> Thanks cody-somerville. Just out of curiosity (tyche wasn't sure), how long does this "mentoring" phase last?
<cody-somerville> I think we're always suppose to try and seek peer review before publishing
<cody-somerville> but it seems to be more of a desired practise then an actual practise
<nhandler> cody-somerville: Could you also see if under the big text bog for a new Fridge post you have an option to enable full html ?
<cody-somerville> No, I don't have that option.
<cody-somerville> It seems that permissions have been scaled back since I last logged in
<nhandler> We were investigating this a few days ago. It looks like some people have access to additional options than other people.
<cody-somerville> I think I lost my original account when we moved to OpenID or something
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-09
<johnc4510> The newest issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #154 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue154
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-09
 * holstein finally read the back log of the meeting
<kim0> Hey folks .. as part of growing ubuntu-server's community, I've launched an app that encourages ubuntu-server users to mark their city
<kim0> If you can help spread the news (asap, since the release is this Thursday) that would be great
<kim0> The app is at http://maps.ubuntu.com/ .. The detailed blog post at http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/08/ubuntu-server-10041-virtual-release.html .. Retweet http://twitter.com/CloudUbuntu
<scott_ev> kim0: tell me a little more
<kim0> scott_ev: check out the blogpost
<kim0> should basically have everything you need
<scott_ev> I can read but I might as well hear it from the sdev
<scott_ev> dev
<kim0> Well as you can see it's an iniatiative to have the world'd major cities marked on a world map as having ubuntu server running in them
<kim0> this serves to ensure confidence and to grow the server community
<scott_ev> nice idea
<kim0> the blog has cli ways with which to hit the app
<scott_ev> and you're hosting the map?
<kim0> to be cool from a serverish prespective :)
<kim0> it's a google map
<scott_ev> gotcha
<kim0> and we're generating a custom overlay
<kim0> with cute little ubuntu logos
<scott_ev> sweet
<scott_ev> I'm getting ready to install server again here in a few min so I'll take advantage of your app
<kim0> Since it would be embarrising if most cities would remain unmarked till Thursday
<kim0> please spread the news as much as possible and ping me if you need any data
<scott_ev> I'm in the Phoenix area
<scott_ev> kk
<scott_ev> I'll send the info to our LoCo team this morning
<kim0> cool
<kim0> I'll try to get it slashdotted/dugg so forth ..
<scott_ev> we have a couple hundred on our mailing list
<scott_ev> too bad I didn't know about this yesterday morning, I could have put it in the uwn
<kim0> anyway to get it on planet ubuntu and fridge
<kim0> ew sorry
<scott_ev> yeah, I'll get it to teh news team
<scott_ev> the*
<kim0> cool thanks man
<scott_ev> since I'm on it
<scott_ev> np
<scott_ev> actually, I'll double check to see if the uwn actually did get posted already
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> ok
<scott_ev> for future reference, we publish on sundays
<kim0> gotcha
<scott_ev> akgraner is the news team lead
<kim0> good to know .. I guess she's asleep for now
<scott_ev> more than likely
<scott_ev> stay here a min
 * kim0 not planning on leaving :)
<scott_ev> kk, looks as if we aren't publishing till monday as the wiki is still marked as a eork in progress
<kim0> yipee
<kim0> what's "kk" ?
<scott_ev> double ok
<kim0> ah ok :)
<scott_ev> or a lazy OK
<scott_ev> this install of server I'm doing will be interesting
<scott_ev> I'm doing a minimal install for virtuyalization to run ClearOS in a vm to make ldap easy
<kim0> looks interesting
<scott_ev> sure spelled that wrong
<scott_ev> it will be especially since it's embedded on a 4GB CF Card
<kim0> yummy :) is it ubuntu based ?
<scott_ev> ClearOS was ClarkConnect which I believe was CentOS derived so it's originally Red Hat
<kim0> Yeah .. I kinda thought so too
<kim0> not sure why they had to change their name
<scott_ev> I'm taking the path of less resistance here to test how well they have pulled off ldap
<scott_ev> ldap is a true pita to set up
<kim0> did you try kerberos :D
<scott_ev> it's using OpenRadius or Radius
<kim0> so for this piece of news to enter uwn, akgraner has to do it right ?
<scott_ev> I can put it in there and make sure she knows about as she'll have final say-so
<kim0> Looks good .. please do
<scott_ev> I'll add it in 'In the Blogosphere'
<kim0> np
<scott_ev> OK, now, while it's installing the OS, I'll take a look at it.  would you want to write a short summary or do you want me to do it?
<scott_ev> OH, nevermind, we aren't writing summaries anymore
<scott_ev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue205
<scott_ev> scroll down to the bottom of 'in the blogosphere'
<kim0> cool thing :)
<scott_ev> is that an accceptable summary?
<scott_ev> how's this for a brain burner?  installing server completed fine - the system took my inputs from the keyboard obviously.  Now, after a reboot, the keyboard isn't recognized.  It's a USB keyboard.  I tried an adapter to use it as a ps/2 and still no luck....dang it
<nhandler> scott_ev: We are moving to Mondays (based on the last meeting), just not sure when
<akgraner> hey all what's up?
<nhandler> akgraner: When is the switch to Monday publishing taking place? Now?
<akgraner> Yep - I'll send out a =blurb in just a few
<nhandler> :)
<scott_ev> nhandler: thanks
<scott_ev> I added something to 'in the blogosphere'..I hope that's ok
<scott_ev> has anyone here installed ubuntu starting with the mini.iso?
<scott_ev> it's ~16MB .iso
<scott_ev> love it
<Pendulum> akgraner: what's the link to the etherpad? I can't find it
<scott_ev> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<Pendulum> that's the google doc, I thought we were mostly working off etherpad now
<scott_ev> oh, sorry
<Pendulum> oh, nevermind
<Pendulum> I obviously miss the fact that the link to the etherpad is in the google doc
<Pendulum> and the ehterpad seems to be empty so I'll work off the google doc
<akgraner> Pendulum, I just added the links to the wiki this week  - but you can copy and paste :-)
<Pendulum> yeah, I have it all done :)
<Pendulum> I just wasn't sure where to put the summaries, but they're now in the google dov
<Pendulum> I'm not touching the wiki because my brain is a bit messed up and I don't want to cause any damage
<akgraner> Pendulum, no worries :-)
<akgraner> you rock!
<scott_ev> You can do it
<Pendulum> akgraner: I'm not going to be able to proofread today, sorry. I'm in haevy spoon defecit and reading/writing is hard enough without trying to think about grammar and punctuation
<akgraner> no worries  - I am rested and wide awake - :-)  I appreciated all you have done already
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'm free for proofreading if needed
<akgraner> scott_ev, awesome it will probably be in about 3 hours
<scott_ev> kk
<scott_ev> man, I've installed server and went through the long install starting with mini.iso and both times the installer recognized my keyboard and both times it's not recognized after reboot
<scott_ev> dayum
<akgraner> hey folks just because we are publishing today the same cut off's apply
<akgraner> stories posted on blogs today - will still need to go into next weeks UWN
<akgraner> 1st through the 8th
<akgraner> sorry 1st through the 7th
<akgraner> 8th through 14th are next weeks
<scott_ev> does that mean that the one I added is out?
<scott_ev> it's very time sensitive
<akgraner> highvoltage, will you be able to help summarize any of the planet posts?
<akgraner> internalkernel, holstein do you all have some time to help summarize looks like onluy a few of the links I posted on Friday were actually summarized
<highvoltage> akgraner: eek, I didn't realise there was so much left, yes I will
<akgraner> I'll help as well
<akgraner> highvoltage, we decided that all links would get posted by Friday so people had 2 days to work on their sections as well as during the week
<akgraner> I'll be adding stuff daily from now on to make it easier for people
<highvoltage> akgraner: ok that sounds like a much better workflow!
<highvoltage> akgraner: btw, don't you think that teasers would work better than summaries?
<akgraner> I'll finish up the GCN sections then help with the other sections
<akgraner> highvoltage,  people like to see the meat of the articles to decide if they should read the whole thing
<akgraner> we need to give more than just one sentence - people could get one sentence anywhere :-/
<highvoltage> it feels like we give away too much and by the time they read the post there's not much point in doing so
<akgraner> highvoltage, let's talk about this later
<highvoltage> ok, np
<akgraner> right now I need to get this finished up and out the door
<holstein> akgraner: im here
<holstein> and free :)
<holstein> what do you need?
<akgraner> holstein, can you give highvoltage a hand with the planet section
<holstein> sure
<holstein> where are we working?
<holstein> etherpad?
<holstein> Gdoc?
<holstein> i got the links
<akgraner> I'm on the eitherpad
<akgraner> but the planet stuff is on the wiki
<akgraner> just ask highvoltage which ones you can grab to summarize and let me know where you posted them and I can add them to the wiki if you want
<holstein> http://ietherpad.com/UWN ??
<holstein> maybe your in the 'ideas' one
<holstein> highvoltage: what can i do?
 * holstein just copied all of 'the planet' section over to http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<holstein> highvoltage: if you can meet me in there for a minute, you can assign some to me :)
<highvoltage> akgraner: eek, I have to run (the hazard of doing uwn summaries at work), I'm pasting the few I did so far...
<holstein> highvoltage: which ones?
<akgraner> ok thanks...
<holstein> Mark Shuttleworth: Healing Old Wounds
<highvoltage> holstein: I just posted the ones I did to the wiki, check what's still blank there
<akgraner> holstein, once you see the ones that have been completed let me know
<holstein> highvoltage: AH
<holstein> gotcha
<akgraner> thanks guys!
 * holstein looking
 * holstein is on it akgraner 
<holstein> i'll finish that section
<akgraner> thanks - :-)
<akgraner> holstein, I'll summarize the LoCo stuff now let me know if you need help with the planet stuff - I just added and cleaned up the wiki markup for GCN
<akgraner> loco stuff is in
<akgraner> I just need to clean up the camelcases now
<holstein> hey akgraner
<holstein> im pretty much done
<holstein> theres one that i have issue with
<holstein> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/442
<holstein> i would like to summarize that as 'From Mark Shuttleworth's blog...
<holstein> its like summarizing a part of a personal conversation
<holstein> i was thinking that would just imply that you should go and read it, and the other posts
<holstein> http://gregdekspeaks.wordpress.com/2010/08/01/old-wounds/
<holstein> if interested
<holstein> ANYWAYS
<holstein> you want me to add what i got to the wiki?
<akgraner> holstein, all the other parts got added last week
<holstein> AH
<holstein> well, let me take another crack at it then
<akgraner> my thought was something like - Mark Shuttleworth responds to gregs apology in this post
<akgraner> Mark states that....
<akgraner> to read the full post and for more information go to:
<akgraner> something simple - make sense?
<holstein> i like it
<akgraner> holstein, where did you put the summaries?  and I'll add them to the wiki
<akgraner> holstein, nm - I see them :-)
<akgraner> holstein, have the other summaries added
<akgraner> let me know when you finish the "old wounds" one
<holstein> i think thats it
<holstein> In this blog post Mark Shuttleworth responds to Greg DeKoenigsberg's appology.
<akgraner> ok I'll add that information as well
<akgraner> let me see what else needs to be added right quick
<holstein> akgraner: i see the additions on the wiki
<holstein> akgraner: theres a duplicate
<holstein> The State of Ubuntu Studio 2010
<holstein> under 'blog0sphere'
<akgraner> ok I'll pull in just a sec :-)  thanks
<holstein> while you got the editing lock :)
 * holstein added that one
<holstein> that might not be the proper section
<highvoltage> holstein: what if it's a blog post from the blogosphere? :)
<holstein> hehe
<akgraner> holstein, what else?
 * holstein looking akgraner 
<holstein> The New Ubuntu (10.10) Font Available For (almost) Everyone To Download [PPA]
<holstein> is that a camelcase?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> under blog0sphere
<holstein> thats all i see
<holstein> looks good
<akgraner> seriously there was nothing in the press last week?  hmm I need to double check that and add the links for Ubuntu UK Podcast
<holstein> good idea
<holstein> i'll keep an eye out over here
<akgraner> I am going to go back through the feeds for the 1st -7th right quick for the press areas
<akgraner> hmm well maybe there wasn't anything the press sites wanted to talk about concerning ubuntu
<akgraner> I have to go pick up Pete's vehicle  -brb :-/
<akgraner> wow - there are some days living in the country is not so cool :-(
<akgraner> scott_ev, can you go back through the upcoming meetings a verify the locations please?
<akgraner> scott_ev, there is no  conflict with desktop and kernel team mtgings desktop team meeting is held in -desktop not -meeting
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue205
<nhandler> Thanks akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler, you're welcome!
<akgraner> I need a better way to do the pdf  - but I can worry about that later
<akgraner> if someone knows of an prettier way - I just printed the file to pdf instead of copying into another format then exporting to a pdf
<akgraner> I was running out of daylight for today
<nhandler> akgraner: The Doc team was playing with moin->pdf for a while, I don't think they ever found a solution they liked
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> we'll if someone thinks of something between now and next Monday please let me know :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-10
<highvoltage> I didn't deserve the credit!
<akgraner> highvoltage, yes you did you wrote summaries....
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Thanks everyone...  here are the links to the working docs
<akgraner> wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue206
<akgraner> googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> ietherpad with outline  - http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> and ideas itherpad for people to just add links and or summaries too  - http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, had a great way to add summaries and links to the idea ietherpad
<akgraner> I'll start adding links in the am to the various sections
<akgraner> Good Morning!  How is everyone?
<KE1HA> GM GM GM, ur the first one I'e seen in hours :-)
<akgraner> KE1HA, how are you?  Are you wanting to help with UWN?
<akgraner> I don't recognize your IRC nick is why I ask.  We are always looking for people to help out. :-)
<akgraner> KE1HA, there isn't a ton of chatter in here unless we are talking about the newsletter, or the Fridge or a story someone is working on posting
<akgraner> we also hold our monthly meetings in here (which reminds me I need to post the minutes from our last one), as well as training for the Fridge and UWN - Please let me know if there is something we can help ya with....
<akgraner> gotta take my daughter to work - then stop by the mall - bbiab...  I have two interviews I'll be posting later - I'll space them out by a couple of hours
<akgraner> KE1HA, hey I just brought up my email - thanks for joining the team  - sorry I didn't see it early :-/
<akgraner> when I get back let me know what you are interested in and we can go from there :-)  Thanks again!
<KE1HA> akgraner,  No worries,s I've got so many channels open is insane :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-11
<holstein> akgraner: i want to make sure
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Talking-about-Ubuntu-Studio-with-Scott-Lavender-Project-Lead-for-Ubuntu-Studio
<holstein> makes it in the UWN
 * holstein checks to see if its already in
<akgraner> it's going on the Fridge today
<akgraner> and yes it will make it in :-)  I interviewed him :-P
<akgraner> I just need it to be on Ubuntu User for a few more hours before I add it to the Fridge
<akgraner> they don't mind me cross-promoting but I need to give them a few hours where it is exclusively posted there
<holstein> akgraner: sweet :)
<holstein> great interview
<akgraner> thanks I just asked the questions - scott did all the hard work he had to answer them
<holstein> great guy
<karlo> hey.. THIS WEEK IN LINUX have live show today.. http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/live/
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-12
<scott_ev>  /away
 * nhandler is posting the Feature Freeze announcement
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<akgraner> nhandler, did you see someone found the link to that video that was referenced in the bug report
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. Who has access to the Ubuntu youtube account thing?
<akgraner> nhandler, I don't know - jono maybe?  He's off til Monday though
<akgraner> I wonder if popey would have access
<popey> :)
<popey> I do
<popey> not sure it's wise putting copyrighted content from a british news outlet on a youtube channel about ubuntu
<akgraner> popey, apparently it was linked to the story originally - I don't know why we can't just relink it  - unless I am missing something
<popey> yeah, I'd just change the link to the new video posted
<nhandler> popey: Does the news outlet show the license it is released under?
<popey> no
<akgraner> popey, totally unrelated matter - I have a whole new found respect for the Ubuntu UK Podcast folks!
<akgraner> you all make is seem sooooooo freakin' easy! :-P
<popey> hahaha
<popey> you have nooooo idea :)
<popey> (well, I'm sure you do)
<akgraner> JFo and I recorded our planning call - and even that was interesting
<popey> but you know what I mean
<popey> skype?
<akgraner> yep
<popey> skype call recorder?
<akgraner> I haven't posted it publicly yet....
<akgraner> yep that's what I used
<popey> works quite well
<nhandler> As a note, google voice lets you record calls. I tried it with myself, and it worked fairly well
<popey> google voice isnt available here
<popey> and as an aside.. we dont use skype on the podcast :)
<popey> we have a policy to only use free software
<holstein> you use mumble popey ?
<akgraner> popey, that's cool - but I have to use what is easiest for me
<akgraner> until I master something else
<popey> yeah, completely understand why people use skype
<popey> it 'just works' for the most part
<akgraner> nods
<popey> holstein: no, we sit in a room together
<holstein> OH yeah, of course ;)
<akgraner> I like how you can just save the recording in all the various formats
<popey> yeah, scr is dead handy
<holstein> i was thinking *if* you did a call in
<popey> and in the repo!
<popey> oh, we do call ins
<popey> but we use "ye olde telephone"
<holstein> gotcha
<popey> we have a telephone balance unit which plugs into the phone line
<popey> which plugs into the mixer so we can all talk to the person at the same time and we can all hear them
<popey> works really nicely
<holstein> i like it :)
<holstein> you guys have a really great vibe anyhow
<holstein> good rapport with each other it seems
<holstein> and the production is well done
<holstein> i got some friends that use mumble now
<holstein> they also want to use free software
<holstein> and JACK
<holstein> http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<akgraner> popey, please pass along my "Thanks and appreciation" for all you all do!  I <3 it!
<popey> very kind of you both to say, thanks!
<popey> will pass that on
<pleia2> I used to do a few segments on a wallace and gromit podcast, even that was quite the time sink, sure gave me new appreciation for shows :)
<akgraner> pleia2, i love wallace and gromit....
<popey> i think the fact that we have a team of people working together helps, we record together, one person edits, another mixes, another makes the show notes.. that works for us
<popey> if one person did it all, we'd fail
<holstein> popey: yeah, editor FTW
<holstein> do you guys hear the music when you record?
<popey> no
<holstein> do you run it like a live show?
<holstein> OK
<popey> no
<popey> we record segments out of sequence
<popey> and have tea/cake breaks between :)
<holstein> nice :)
<Pendulum> cake \o/
<Pendulum> erm.
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-13
<akgraner> Good Morning
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'm going to be working on some links for a couple hours
<akgraner> People have mentioned UWN is too LONG
<akgraner> so I am thinking 2-3 sentences for all the sections except - General Community News and LoCo News
<akgraner> nhandler, what is the best way to set up an are on the new fridge so that UWN will have a searchable area
<nhandler> akgraner: Do you mean so that we can search all of the UWN articles for a particular topic?
<akgraner> it you click on the UWN link and it will take you to a page where you can then see the current issue and have it searchable by topic
<akgraner> at first I just want to get a current issue added and see how we can search it etc
<akgraner> once we get that fixed - we can then go back and bring in the archives - I have people ask me for ways to search back issues all the time
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't think WP lets you search like that. It sounds more like something you would use Ctrl+F for (or a javascript hack that we could add)
<akgraner> (I know I know it's a hell of a lot of work  - so there is no hurry  - just seeing what is possible)
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<akgraner> I'll poke around at it this weekend
<akgraner> and see if I can't some more content
<nhandler> akgraner: Maybe add a note to the top of the UWN reminding people about using Ctrl+F to search it
<akgraner> I think we could probable tell people about it in issue 207 - and start testing it publicly if we can get content added over the next week
<akgraner> nhandler, no what people were asking is how to see a list of say all LoCo stories from each issue etc
<akgraner> without having to open everyone one of them
<akgraner> I am not sure it's an easy thing
<nhandler> akgraner: Ah, ok. That is definitely possible. I'm not sure if the simple search we currently have would support it, but we could probably find an advanced search box that lets you restrict the search to a certain category/tag
<nhandler> And then have all UWN in that category or with that tag
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> so like I said - priority is adding more content and getting it to a point where we can test it out and see what people like and don't like and get some feedback
<akgraner> so I'll work on adding content to the sections that are already there
<akgraner> Does that sound doable this week?  or is it too aggressive you think?
<akgraner> not for you to do all the work or anything just wondering your opinion on that goal and timeline
<nhandler> akgraner: I just downloaded the fridge rss feed and imported it to the new site. That should give us some content to play around with
<akgraner> Thanks!  I know one of the biggest complaints about the UWN Feed is it takes 3 clicks to get to the full issue
<akgraner> which is why I wanted to get the full issue on it's own page on the site
<akgraner> we don't have to put the full issue on the Front page
<nhandler> akgraner: Let me play around with that a bit later. Having a page for UWN is definitely possible though
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<akgraner> Daviey, ping
<Daviey> o/
<akgraner> Daviey, nm looks like Jamie pinged you about mootbot-uk?
<Daviey> jah
<akgraner> Daviey, I am giving Jamie the link to the how to so he knows what files to look for and all that stuff
<Daviey> splendid!
<akgraner> hey folks!  looks like I'll be working on the news letter tomorrow :-)  sometimes re-organizing doesn't always go as I had hoped :-)
<akgraner> where the heck does time go?
<akgraner> ahhhhhhh!!!!!
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-14
<MTecknology> akgraner: I wish I had a clue.
<MTecknology> akgraner: I'd go get some of it back. :(
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-15
<highvoltage> good morning everyone
 * nigelb waves weakly
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-08
<pleia2> nlsthzn: it's all the articles people added throughout the week, we can delete some if it's too much
<pleia2> (the first couple issues lately were very, very sparse because we didn't have all the news sources)
<nlsthzn> pleia2: hey... I will leave that to you qualified lot to do :) For now I wish I could have done more... It is as if the plant senses I want to do something else and acts up... But I will be available again in about 10 hours to try and do some more...
<pleia2> who is qualified? I'm not even a member of this team! ;)
<pleia2> I'll work on summaries and delete some articles though
<rww> I've seen some blogs that use social bookmarking sites to collect links through the week and then select from them for linkspams. I wonder if UWN could do something similar.
<rww> (well, it could. I wonder if it would be useful :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2: well, it might only happen over week-ends but their seems to be enough work that goes into UWN for there to be a team :)
<pleia2> nlsthzn: I meant the actual team in launchpad :)
<pleia2> we certainly are a casual team here
<nlsthzn> But we must become official, then we can demand dental care and lunch breaks...
<pleia2> lol
 * pleia2 switches to couch and netbook to write summaries
<nlsthzn> Good idea... best to keep away from the disctractions here :D
<pleia2> haha, still have distractions :) it's just more comfy here on the couch
<pleia2> ok, I think summaries are done
<nlsthzn> Wow... that was very fast (or did you delete half of them :) )
<pleia2> haha, I only deleted one of them
<pleia2> and not quick, 35 minutes!
<nlsthzn> I hope it was the one with the broken link :)
<pleia2> yeah, deleted that one too
<pleia2> sad about that, it was a cool post
<nlsthzn> it was... awesome Robots :D
<nlsthzn> well... my turn to go home... cheers all
<pleia2> later nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> bai
<pleia2> ok, we still need translation stats, but otherwise - review time! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue227
<pleia2> probably will release in 20-24 hours, so there is plenty of review time :)
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<pleia2> anyone available for editorial review? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue227
<philipballew> im avaible
<philipballew> *available
<pleia2> thanks :)
<philipballew> but im not an editor haha
<pleia2> you just read through and look for obvious errors
<pleia2> make sure the grammar makes sense, no stray words or unclear summaries
<pleia2> Pendulum: you around to take a look too?
<Pendulum> pleia2: good timing, right before I take my next dose of meds :)
<pleia2> :D
<Pendulum> do we care about things being actual sentences?
<pleia2> what do you mean?
<Pendulum> 'Highlights from the recent Usability Testing done on both the Thunderbird and Evolution E-mail clients, handled by an external consultant at the Canonical offices in London.' is a description, but not a sentence
<pleia2> oh ok, yeah it should probably be a sentence
<Pendulum> okay, I'm going to go in and start editing
<pleia2> thanks
<Pendulum> btw, do we really want something in talking about Club Ubuntu considering the amount of controversy it's involved within the actual community?
<Pendulum> (including definite instances of club ubuntu trolling namespace channels)
<Pendulum> I just worry that it might really upset the IRCC
<Myrtti> *ahem*
<Myrtti> you said it out loud :-P
<Pendulum> Myrtti: did I miss something in my drug induced haze this weekend? ;-)
<Myrtti> Pendulum: nothing public :->
<pleia2> Pendulum: it's part of an approved series of ubuntu interviews that the news team always supports (it's automatically posted to the fridge)
<pleia2> I don't know that we really should be exercising editorial control here
<Pendulum> ok
<Pendulum> I just wanted to kinda put the heads up there
<pleia2> yeah, we've been getting criticism for it all week
<Pendulum> because I'm not comfortable with it (but I also don't think it's an interview that should have been done on something semi-official anyway)
<Myrtti> well
<Pendulum> but that's all I'll say about it
<nlsthzn-at-work> Hmmm... so many issues in Ubuntu land (and FOSS in general)
<Myrtti> in fact, it is all I'll say about the subject too
<Pendulum> my editing changes are in
<pleia2> I'm not insensitive to the issue, I left the channel myself following gender-based abuse that em thought was funny (see, she lives in a city unlike all us softies, and in cities people aren't nice like they are in suburbs)
<pleia2> oh wait.
<pleia2> thanks Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: for me it's mostly that I've actively seen them encourage minor trolling in -women
<Myrtti> to be young and innocent like you ;-)
<pleia2> yeah, I'm surprised freenode hasn't shut them down for their channel raids
<pleia2> anyway, I don't know, it's a tough call
<pleia2> maybe we should pull it, having it xpost to the fridge was enough
<Myrtti> I approve the descicion if it comes to that
<Myrtti> atleast #ubuntu-offtopic has had it share of their visits this weekend
<pleia2> done
<Myrtti> decision, even
<pleia2> I am the decider!
<Myrtti> oh boy, where did the time go
<Myrtti> I've not eaten today and it's 1930
<nlsthzn-at-work> yikes
<pleia2> I did that the other day
<nlsthzn-at-work> not good for your health people
<nlsthzn-at-work> :)
<Myrtti> what health...
<Myrtti> anyway
<pleia2> it's not intentional :P
 * pleia2 just had a stupid busy day at work
<Pendulum> if I were taking my meds the way they want me to, I'd be missing a lot of meals right now
<Pendulum> luckily I think it's more important for me to spend some time each day conscious and to get food in than it is for me to be doped up to keep pain down
 * pleia2 nods
 * nlsthzn-at-work is alergic to pain\
<Pendulum> nlsthzn-at-work: I had 2 major surgeries last week. It's not really an option for me atm
<nlsthzn-at-work> Pendulum: sorry to hear... hope you recover soon!
<Pendulum> it'll happen eventually :)
<nhandler> I have no issue leaving the interview out of UWN. We don't publish all interviews anyway. While I personally would not have done the interview in the first place, I still think that it would have been wrong for us to stop it from going to the Fridge
<nhandler> holstein: You still up for publishing today?
<nhandler> Looks like we still need translation stats
<pleia2> yeah, I haven't seen andre
<pleia2> do you know how to do them? otherwise I'd say drop them this week
<nhandler> pleia2: I can figure it out. Give me a couple of minutes
<nhandler> Looks like it is just being pulled from the untranslated column on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> what in earth is that title
<Myrtti> "Translation Stats Lucid"
<Myrtti> :-D
<pleia2> before my time
<nhandler> The template is wrong. The heading section has been manually modified in the past
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> I don't understand translations, I don't know what release we're supposed to be tracking for this
<nhandler> pleia2: They have been doing 11.10 (which makes the most sense to me)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhandler> One thing that might cause problems is if the top 5 languages change between releases (it would make it difficult to do the +/- since last week)
<pleia2> yeah
<nhandler> Translation stats done.
 * nlsthzn-at-work would like to later find out more of the ins and outs that make up the UWN and assist even further...
<nhandler> nlsthzn-at-work: Great. We can always use more help
<nlsthzn-at-work> are you guys using a mailing list or just the IRC to communicate?
<pleia2> just irc
<pleia2> pretty much just right here :)
<holstein> nhandler: i dont think im going to have time today :/
<holstein> im out for a meeting, and then a have a gig
<holstein> busy weekend... which is good for me
<holstein> i'll try and catch up if i get a few minutes
<pleia2> nhandler: if you can wait until 00:00 I'd like a quick run through of the new process
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I can wait. I might be out until 00:30 for dinner though.
<pleia2> nhandler: that's fine, then I might run out at 00:00 for some errands real quick but we'll touch base sometime once we're both back
<nhandler> Sounds good. Next week, I'll have just moved in to my new dorm, so I am not sure what my availability will be like
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-09
<nhandler> pleia2: Let me know when you are ready
<pleia2> nhandler: now is good :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> sounds scary
 * nlsthzn-at-work watches
<nlsthzn-at-work> popcorn ready
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> er, how do I refresh a bzr branch?
<nhandler> pleia2: Just bzr pull
<pleia2> thanks
<nhandler> Once you update, make sure you toss your login info into the fridge script (right near the top)
<pleia2> there
 * nlsthzn-at-work finds this movie boring... he can see the people talking but it is all foreign... back to work...
<nhandler> Next, edit the wiki page to remove all of the comments, the WIP, and check for cammelcases that don't have ``
<pleia2> oh right, for the audience: all the scripts used by the team are available at: https://code.launchpad.net/~uwn
<nhandler> bzr branch lp:uwn
<rww> oh good, you have LP set up properly. the Planet Ubuntu setup drives me nuts :P
<pleia2> nhandler: done
<nhandler> rww: That is mainly due to the fact that the branch was around before a lot of improvements were made to LP code, and nobody has bothered to fix it
<nhandler> pleia2: Run the publish script with 227 as an argument
<nhandler> You should get the URL for the fridge post as output
<nhandler> You will also have an issues/227 directory
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:~/uwn$ ./publish-uwn.pl 227
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=3977&action=edit
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:~/uwn$
<nhandler> You should then be able to copy/paste the files the script generated to the appropriate places
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> alright, these look good - off to start publishing!
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2. Let me know if you have any problems/questions
<nlsthzn-at-work> Using scripts make things easier... but for those (like myself) that have never really used them it sounds daunting
<nhandler> I really should add support for a config file that specifies the login credentials for the different sites
<nhandler> I also should find a nice way to interact with the forum
<nhandler> nlsthzn-at-work: The scripts are rather straight forward. Try running it yourself
<nlsthzn-at-work> nhandler: will do as soon as I can drop the -at-work part from my name thanks :)
<pleia2> nhandler: the forum posting has lots of whitespace between sections
<pleia2> (yours last week did too, compared to earlier ones)
<pleia2> replacing \n\n with \n fixes it
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue227
<pleia2> (I really don't like spamming the other channels :P)
<nhandler> pleia2: I've only been posting that announcement in here (not the other irc channels)
<pleia2> me too
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm also not sure what the extra whitespace is from. The publish script just uses reformat.py. I could easily add a regex to replace \n\n with \n, but I'd like to determine why that is necessary
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I just did the search/replace in vim for now, was all good
<pleia2> might be good to have some stdout that spits out some info
<pleia2> like for forums you need to do some sticky steps
 * pleia2 forgets where that's documented
 * pleia2 does wiki stuffs
<nhandler> I'm still hoping to find a more automated way for the forum.
<nlsthzn-at-work> sweet... thanks for all the hardwork in getting another edition out... (downside form me iis I have basically read everything already) :0
<nlsthzn-at-work> :p
<pleia2> hehe
<nhandler> Thanks a lot for handling the publishing pleia2
<pleia2> thanks for writing these awesome scripts :)
<pleia2> akgraner may just come kill you for not doing it sooner
<pleia2> :D
<nlsthzn-at-work> yes shame... :p
<pleia2> release in 30 minutes, we haz it
<pleia2> (really, more like 20)
<akgraner> hehe - no nhandler's will be killed  - I am just glad the team has the power of nhandler's awesome scripts now :-)
<akgraner> see another GREAT thing to come from moving everything to the public channel...yay!
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:~/uwn/issues$ ls 227
<pleia2> forum.post           microblog.txt      ubuntu-news-team.email
<pleia2> loco-contacts.email  ubuntu-news.email  ubuntu-translators.email
<pleia2> ^^ you just copy stuff!
<pleia2> well, you need to sanity-check a little :)
<rww> now we just need to wait for nhandler to write scripts to scrape planet and the popular aggregation sites, autogenerate summaries...
 * nlsthzn-at-work ponders a countdown timer... one that you can get excited about once a week rather than once every six months
<pleia2> rww: I think scripting a pleia2-based nagging-people-to-write-summaries bot would be easier
<akgraner> sweeeetttt!
<pleia2> I'll just write an irssi script to post the google doc in channel 6 times every weekend begging for summaries ;)
<rww> hehe
 * nlsthzn-at-work can see a lot os spam in the future
<pleia2> template should be up to date now too
<nlsthzn-at-work> *of
<nhandler> rww: I started working on a daily newsletter that was 100% automated, but I never finished it
<nlsthzn-at-work> I see a strange space in "In This Issue" on the wiki... 4 points, space then the rest... small issue...
<rww> nlsthzn-at-work: the wiki style has odd spacing issues with bullet points for me
<pleia2> yeah, that happens when you have a camelcase word, or pretty much anything even slightly unusual
<pleia2> the theme is a bit of a disaster :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> yes, it seems to be only a wiki issue :)
<nlsthzn-at-work> not the biggest issue at least :)
 * nlsthzn waves
 * philipballew doesnt high five
<nlsthzn> :p
<pleia2> oops, should dmb restaffing email have gone to fridge?
<nhandler> pleia2: Probably. Want me to toss it up?
<pleia2> sure
<nhandler> Published
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-10
<pleia2> nhandler: netflix on chromebook! \o/
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks for the heads up. I literally just tried watching a movie on linux yesterday (or maybe this morning). This is a great going-off-to-college gift for me ;)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> works really well, no jitter or lag
<akgraner> pleia2, while I am not watching many email list right this sec - if you see something that needs posting to the Fridge feel free to ping me as well...I can always take time to add something...
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> oh it feels good to be getting back in the swing of things :-)
<pleia2> :D
<akgraner> maybe next week you can show me those awesome scripts...I'll try and help out some...Pete will be in London...
<pleia2> sure, we're hoping to show a couple others the release process so that'll be good
<nhandler> akgraner: Perfect timing (I go off to college this weekend)
<akgraner> kids are at bandcamp next week..and the they want to be lazy before they head back to school...
<akgraner> nhandler, have a blast...
<akgraner> well study as well, but don't forget to have fun as well...
<akgraner> jeez, I really like to use "as well" as some people use "you know" and "like"...:-/
<nhandler> akgraner: I will ;)
<akgraner> nhandler, :-)  which college?
<nhandler> akgraner: University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
 * nhandler needs to start planning which electronic devices/computers to bring down
<akgraner> oh cool...I was in the Army with a guy who was from Champaign... my dad's family is from Mt. Carroll... - have fun deciding  - catch you all laters...I need to finish reading about virtualization and cloud computing...so I can finish and interview/article..
<akgraner> and then write a blog post about setting up a VM just so I could try out Lubuntu....
<nhandler> akgraner: Shoot me a link to the articles/blog post when you are done. I'd be interested in reading them
 * nlsthzn waves
 * MrChrisDruif waves back
<nlsthzn> How are you MrChrisDruif ? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good, still on the look out for work
<MrChrisDruif> (Paid that is)
<nlsthzn> Well good luck with that, hope you find something soon!
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks =)
<akgraner> nhandler, will do....it's a stuggle today to get anything written  - and trying to make sense of what I was writing at 1am was/is painful...:-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-12
<jbicha> http://www.techcentral.co.za/mark-shuttleworth-on-patents-tablets-and-the-future-of-ubuntu/25192/
<stoneguy> Anyone know anything about absence of oneiric daily-lives?
 * nlsthzn waves
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/holstein#Testimonials
<holstein> i know all of you are just dying to write me an awesome testimonial for next weeks meeting :)
<nhandler> holstein: I'm on the America's RMB, so I'll make sure they are aware of your awesome UWN work in a different way
<holstein> nhandler: you are awesome :)
 * holstein is quite excited about it
<akgraner> holstein, thanks for posting the link....
<akgraner> pleia2, When are you all showing other people the new scripts
<akgraner> I just want to make sure I am around and plan on being online at the right time etc..:-)
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm thinking we do it around 8PM eastern on monday
<pleia2> (that's 5PM for me, 00:00 UTC)
<akgraner> that will work :-)
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> oh wait
<pleia2> yeah, that will work
<akgraner> great! thanks...
<pleia2> I am going to a baseball game but I don't have to leave until 5:30 or 6 :)
<akgraner> No worries - Pete's in London next week so I'll have time then...
<akgraner> pleia2, you and nhandler make putting together websites look easy...working on a new one for me and well it just makes me appreciate you all more and more. :-)
<pleia2> practice practice :)
 * pleia2 made her first website over 12 years ago
<akgraner> Dang - I'm only going on year 3...
<akgraner> I never thought I would need to scale my webpage to a full site due to various interests and stuff...heck I never thought I would have so many interests surrounding Linux etc..too cool!
<akgraner> s/webpage/blog
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> my website itself has kinda died these past few years
<akgraner> when jono re-did his I thought now there's and idea....
<akgraner> s/and/an even
<holstein> im using those blogspot blogs
<holstein> so easy to get up and easy to edit
<akgraner> I'm modifying a wordpress theme
<holstein> and google wants you to have good page ranking ;)
<pleia2> oh wow, I haven't gone to his actual website in a while (just read rss feeds)
<pleia2> this is different :)
<akgraner> and Nick and Josh will handle the hosting and stuff for me
<holstein> http://www.mikeholstein.info/
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah I like the look of his...
<holstein> not sure if thats what i'll do for the long-term
<akgraner> don't worry jono I'm not copying yours :-P
<akgraner> holstein, looks good though...
<holstein> i think wordpress is slicker
<akgraner> I <3 wordpress
<akgraner> but that's just me :-)
<holstein> yup... if i do something offically hosted somewhere, i'll do WP
<holstein> maybe drupal
<holstein> WP seemed a bit easier for me
<akgraner> nods
 * pleia2 now throughly unhappy with the text on her main site and needs to redo it
<pleia2> (thanks akgraner! :P)
<pleia2> :)
<holstein> philipballew: may i query you to solicit a testimonial ?
<philipballew> I would love to!
<holstein> :)
<holstein> actually, here it is
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/holstein#Testimonials
<holstein> i dont think anyone will mind me spamming the channel again...
<philipballew> nothing goes on here ever except weekends anyway
<philipballew> sometime would you be able to do any sort of testimonial on mine?
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew
<holstein> philipballew: sure... to what end?
<pleia2> yeah, you're already a member :P
<holstein> anything in particular you are going for?
<philipballew> there are other things pleia2 it gets looked at for also by others?
<pleia2> typically you collect testimonals when you go for specific positions
<pleia2> otherwise they tend to be woefully out of date by the time you actually apply, so you have to ask for them again anyway
<philipballew> yeah, in a while I will be going for the ubuntu youth counsel position possibly. I have been helping a little more then asking on irc lately and thats picking up. later holstein I was meaning if i needed you'd do the same. haha not now
<philipballew> about how long you think the recommendation should be for you dude!
<holstein> nothing majore
<holstein> major*
<holstein> just a blip :)
<holstein> whatever you think
<philipballew> alright, Ill put a few sentences. what are you goin for
<holstein> philipballew: ubuntu membership
<holstein> next week
<holstein> *sorry, i had a phone call...
<philipballew> no problem. I can sit in on the meeting for you and if they want any voices or people saying. "yeah, this guy is awesome!" i can do that
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> philipballew: that would be great :)
<nhandler> akgraner: The Fridge site was pretty easy since the theme was already made. I need to get around to writing up some info about myself to put on my site. I finally bought nhandler.com, but Im really only using it for a blog right now
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-13
<pleia2> ready for summaries: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit?hl=en_US
<holstein> pleia2: gotcha... im off to teach, then, im around the house, and available :)
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> Time to go to work!
<philipballew> hey holstein , good for you on the wiki?
 * holstein looking
 * philipballew can easily add more, or re-do
<holstein> philipballew: w0w
<holstein> thats very kind :)
<holstein> thanks so much
<philipballew> NO Problem!
<philipballew> your gonna do great!
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-14
<jbicha> http://ostatic.com/blog/ultimate-edition-3-0-gamers-released
 * nlsthzn_work will be home in a few hours and then he might just be able to get some of those summaries written...
<holstein> w0w... Jleddbetter and i knocked a lot of em out just now :)
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> all done now too...
<nlsthzn> Got to do a few at least :)
<pleia2> wow
<pleia2> nice work everyone :)
<holstein> jledbetter helped :)
<holstein> i thought she was a guy though :/
<holstein> i was so sure it was james ledbetter... now i feel awful... oh well
<pleia2> she has a finace named james :)
<pleia2> jtatum
<holstein> i think i know a james ledbetter locally
<holstein> in my LUG or something... anyways
<holstein> im out for a bit
<pleia2> later holstein
<pleia2> nhandler: not sure if you've looked at team reports lately, but it might be worth reminding teams that they are included on a page and using huge headings and things makes the included report break formatting
<pleia2> ok, we just need to add stats (should be done tomorrow morning) but otherwise, review time! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue228
 * pleia2 waves to jledbetter 
<jledbetter> Howdy pleia2 :)
 * nlsthzn waves night to all 
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I've not really been doing much with the reports since we stopped publishing the full thing in UWN. I went through poking teams about formatting before, but I can do it again.
<nhandler> Also, for tomorrow, I will probably not be around much. If you really need me, shoot me a text and I can either reply to that or hop on IRC from my phone
<philipballew> anything I can do to help this week?
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks, I should be fine for tomorrow
<pleia2> holstein: planning on doing release around 00:00 UTC (about 24 hours from now) will you be around? going to show new scripts and publishing to akgraner then too
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-06
<pleia2> great
<smartboyhw> HI, just joined the team in Launchpad.
<akgraner> you all are rockin' I <3 this team - thank you all a million times over - I really like the g+ page too...awesome!
<akgraner> nhandler, you will have an email soon - just dropped the book in the mail for you as well
 * nhandler hugs akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks  - also the authors are available for interviews too, so when you go your review for UWN you may want to reach out to them as well
<akgraner> go to do your review
<akgraner> wow - sorry guess I thought you could read my mind - probably a good think you can't it's a dangerous place in there :-)
<akgraner> dang it - s/think/thing  grrrr yeah it's Monday
<nhandler> akgraner: Thanks. I've never tried my hand at a real interview, but I've seen enough from people like you that I could probably give it a try
<akgraner> nhandler, let me know if you need a hand - basically what I do is read the book, then I ask things that I was curious about  - like how they named the chapters (which are clever in this book), how they got started, why this book, what's next etc
<pleia2> "how pleia2 gave them a hard time about the old title" ;)
<pleia2> (actually probably not worth bringing up, the publisher was good about changing it after people contacted them, was an interesting story though!)
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/20120801  -  404
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/QA/20120801 is correct.
<pleia2> thanks
<Unit193> Had hoped you wouldn't release until I got back. :P
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue277
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: let me know once you're free to get the publishing training, I'll be happy to help with that
<pleia2> oh good, how's next monday at this time for you?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think I'll be free, I'll let you know though
<JoseeAntonioR> vacations end this week
<pleia2> doh
<JoseeAntonioR> but I'm 90% sure I'll be free (unless my music teacher wants to make me practice for a contest I'll be having soon ;))
<pleia2> alright :) I'll ping you next monday to see how it looks, we can publish a little later if needed too
<JoseeAntonioR> gotcha, thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-07
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2, nhandler, akgraner: need a quick review on a fridge post
<smartboyhw> Oh, hi!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, do you still need that review?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: yep
<akgraner> ok  - one sec
<smartboyhw> I like to contribute to the UWN for the QA things.
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: what QA things?
<smartboyhw> The team that belongs to Nicholas Skaggs (balloons).
<JoseeAntonioR> then, you should go to #ubuntu-qa
<smartboyhw> Dude, #ubuntu-qa is invite only.
<smartboyhw> I'm in #ubuntu-testing
<smartboyhw> balloons said it's dead.
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, bottom of what page?  The ustream page or some other page?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: of ubuntuonair.com
<akgraner> crap that's what I meant - dang it
<akgraner> sigh
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<smartboyhw> ...
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, can you read through it one more time...I tweaked it just a little..if you like it  - I'll hit publish :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me check
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Why is #ubuntu-wiki channel have that few people/
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: looks great, go ahead and hit that button!
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: Because that amount of people want to idle there :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, done :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<akgraner> I miss you all! I need to figure out a better schedule!
<smartboyhw> YEAH!
<JoseeAntonioR> we do too! we still have that interview training session pending
<JoseeAntonioR> and that was before UDS :P
<smartboyhw> Hmm, after 2 or 3 years I'm going to get my OWN UDS.
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: The topic at #ubuntu-wiki is to let people edit thw wiki a few times a week. I only do it to update the Ubuntu QA Meeting agenda...
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: again, if there's something I can help you with, just let me know and I'll do my best
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'm on a call atm - but if you have time in about 4 hours or later tonight I have some stuff you can do if you want to learn and hone some new skills
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I think I'll go to sleep, i'll be back in around 4h :)
<akgraner> ok cool - rest your eyes :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: intentional that it's not cross-posted to plant?
<bkerensa> akgraner: hey! :) Do you by chance have the leadership docs?
<akgraner> bkerensa, I do - they are public on googledocs
<bkerensa> ahh
<akgraner> but I'll share them with one sec I am working on something atm
<bkerensa> kk I actually just saw them in my shared folder
<bkerensa> thx
<akgraner> you're welcome...:-)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: yep, intentional, it was already posted a few hours before
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: sorry about not being here, my alarm didn't wake me up
<pleia2> ok great :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, no worries  - I'll be afk for the next 2 weeks but I'll ping you when I am back
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-08
<akgraner> nhandler, you have mail
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey, dholbach! missed you!
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: how've you been?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dholbach! how've you been?
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<dholbach> how are you?
<dholbach> good good :)
<JoseeAntonioR> fine, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> wondering where you were for a few weeks
<dholbach> I was on holidays
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, figured that out a few days ago
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: mind a PM?
<dholbach> not at all
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-10
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Hopefully will have a interview with Leann finished this week or next
<dholbach> awesome!
<dholbach> I'll get to posting a few more things soon too
<nhandler> pleia2: I might have some time (long car ride this weekend) to work on the fridge script. Would you prefer me to work on the mailing list script or the blog script first?
<pleia2> nhandler: mailing list first :)
<pleia2> there aren't many interviews on other blogs really
<nhandler> pleia2: Will do. Could you possibly email me a copy of the interview script we are currently running? I think the version I have here is an older one
<pleia2> yep, just a moment
<pleia2> there we go
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2
<pleia2> posting the info about the communite sites downtime on fridge
<nhandler> :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-11
<ALMTEMtem> Hello
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, ALMTEMtem
<ALMTEMtem> GOOD
<JoseeAntonioR> ALMTEMtem: is there anything we can help you with?
<ALMTEMtem> OK
<ALMTEMtem> JoseeAntonioR: you are from any country
<JoseeAntonioR> ALMTEMtem: yes, I'm from Peru
<ALMTEMtem> WELCO YOU
<ALMTEMtem> What it do the channel
<JoseeAntonioR> ALMTEMtem: pardon?
<ALMTEMtem> What job the channel
<ALMTEMtem> News or other
<JoseeAntonioR> ALMTEMtem: The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<pleia2> sent email off to summary writers :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-12
<pleia2> just need blogosphere done now
<pleia2> oh, and "in other news"
<pleia2> all other summaries copied over :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I think I may be able to be here on Monday :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: great, I'll give you a ping midday to see if you're around (I have an appointment early in the morning, but should be back around noon or so my time)
 * pleia2 sleep &
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: midday your time I'll be at school, I usually arrive home 2pm your time
<JoseeAntonioR> if I'm not here by then, I won't be able to make it
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ok, I'll probably hold off until 3 my time just in case ;)
<pleia2> ok for real now sleepies
<JoseeAntonioR> night :)
<not_found> :'( since Google changed Docs to Google Drive I have no access to it @ work... thus a golden opportunity to work on the news letter is slipping away from me... this sucks on many levels
<pleia2> not_found: clicking on http://bit.ly/vDkJyf doesn't work?
<pleia2> it's a public document, shouldn't require google login or anything
<not_found> pleia2: it is the work firewall... blocking online storage and in this case I get a tunneling error... it won't allow access :/
<pleia2> ah :\
<not_found> going to be a long 1o hours at work now
<not_found> so sorry for not assisting this week...
<pleia2> no worries
<pleia2> one of the Ubuntu Manual people is doing a call for instructors so will be sending his announcement to ubuntu-news-team, I won't be around today so if someone else wants to put it on fridge that'd be great
<pleia2> (unless he posts it in the next 90 minutes or so :)
<pleia2> also, comments on fridge are a bit out of control, I think I'm the only one looking at them, and I haven't done a good job
<Unit193> I could look and read them, but couldn't help. :P
<pleia2> yeah, we never really came up with a policy for what we should accept/reject
<pleia2> still get a fair number of "unity is stupid and so are ubuntu users!" posts
<holstein> lol.. i still think some of that is constructive
<pleia2> which I don't know is strictly in keeping with the CoC, and they post it randomly on unrelated posts
<holstein> it is an opinion, and might be news in some cases
<pleia2> if they were being constructive I'd probably approve them :)
<holstein> some of it is just over the top, and reactionary
<pleia2> yeah
<not_found> what comments on fridge are you talking about?
<holstein> still, i think open and honest is the best policy.. if it fits, run it i say.. folks will know "the truth"
<pleia2> not_found: fridge comments
<not_found> er....
<pleia2> holstein: that's sort of what I do, but then I look and say "uh, I don't know, I'll look at this later/hope someone else does"
<pleia2> not_found: fridge.ubuntu.com :)
<not_found> ah ok... so the comments are moderated?
<pleia2> yep
<holstein> pleia2: its a challenge.. but i know you are up to it! :)
<pleia2> holstein: haha, I think I need help :)
<not_found> pleia2: ah ok... thanks :)
<Unit193> pleia2: Mental?
 * not_found knows all to well about the tight rope having to walk it daily on the forum...
<pleia2> Comments: 44 Pending
<pleia2> also don't know what to do about pingbacks, some are just spam
<pleia2> but like, aggregate-everything-on-planet-by-default spam
 * pleia2 looks at where we're at with summaries
<pleia2> done :D
 * pleia2 tidy up and copy to wiki
<not_found> oh wow... that is cool... nice and early
<pleia2> Unit193: Go-Go-Gadget linkchecker! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue278
<pleia2> and it's ready for editoral review :)
<Unit193> Bit early!  Was eating. :D
<pleia2> thanks
 * pleia2 off for the day!
<Unit193> No detected broken link
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-05
<pleia2> if anyone is still around, still need some planet summaries
 * pleia2 starts working on copying the rest over
<jose> finishing with summaries
<pleia2> thanks jose!
 * pleia2 works on stats
<pleia2> so happy the list archives are fixed :)
<pleia2> jose: one last one from balloons hidden between the others + add your name to the Credits if you'd like :)
<jose> pleia2: no need to :)
<pleia2> okie
<jose> pleia2: done!
<pleia2> jose: yay!
<jose> :)
<pleia2> you are an anonymous manatee
<pleia2> (thanks google docs)
<pleia2> hahaha
<jose> :P
<jose> pleia2: if we get enough users like to establish a talk, would it be fine to create #ubuntu-news-translations so they can coordinate who is taking which article?
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> jono, do  you still need that posted - if so, can you drop the link in here please
<jono> akgraner, what poted?
<jono> posted
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> just checking ;-)
<pleia2> jose: given that it's so quiet in here normally, I don't think we need a separate channel :)
<jose> pleia2: ok, i'll point them to this channel instead :)
<pleia2> can't post to ubuntu forums thread because it looks like they took away access from everyone :(
<pleia2> I'll track down a forums person
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue328
<Unit193> Links good.
<jose> pleia2: looks like the email to ubuntu-news is stuck
<pleia2> jose: thanks
<jose> you're welcome
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-11
<PaulW2U> pleia2: summaries all done
<jose> thanks, PaulW2U!
<PaulW2U> jose: some weeks are easier than others :)
<jose> :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-04
<pleia2> if anyone is around to do editorial review, that'd be great: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue377
<jose> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> Stiiilll just the 'infoq' ones "failing".
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter. This is issue #377 for the week July 28 â- August 3, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue377
<jose> :P
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-08
<pleia2> tossing up the 12.04.5 release announcement
 * pleia2 out to dinner
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-10
<silverlion> and i am forced to do a re-install (
<silverlion> ups wc sorry!
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-03
<pleia2> if anyone is around to do the last two planet summaries, that'd be great
<pleia2> I'll move the rest over and do the stats in the meantime
 * pleia2 finishes up the summaries
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue428
<pleia2> sent off to editors
 * pleia2 plods off to pack for Peru \o/
<Unit193> Yes I will do this.
<Unit193> pleia2: I could say a family member is from there.
<Unit193> Oh erm, yes.  It is fine.
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks \o/
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 428 for the week July 27 - August 2, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue428
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-06
<pleia2> adding lts announcement to fridge
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-07
<jose> thanks pleia2!
<pleia2> newsletter sent to summary writers, a bit early today because time zones and I expect I'll fall asleep as soon as I get back to the hotel tonight
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-08
<PaulW2U> Added several more links to the prep .doc - making good progress this week along with CG.
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-09
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - just 2 Canonical & 2 LoCo to do
<pleia2> I did go ahead and reformat the cloud news section
<pleia2> jose: do you have the power to make an UbuConLA 2015 playlist on youtube? https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir/playlists
<pleia2> might be useful for linking directly (for ubuconla in general, and the newsletter ;))
<jose> pleia2: I do, was going to do it today!
<jose> working on it now
<jose> pleia2: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-qBHd6_LXWb7HcFQAmfY1eDu0YaYxl4C
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> ah, and you updated the newsletter, thanks
<pleia2> (or someone did)
<pleia2> hola, PaulW2U!
<PaulW2U> If either of you want to update/change those UbuCon summaries please feel free to do so
<PaulW2U> after all you *were* there :)
<pleia2> :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: watched your session in full by the way
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I forgot to make clear that if you do the things I say, you'll be quite hire-able so while the section on getting a job seemed rushed, that was only because you won't have to try that hard
<pleia2> well, you'll have to keep *working* hard, just the actually getting a job with the large body of foss work defined is not so hard
<PaulW2U> Me hire-able? Working hard? For me it'll soon be the end of the road as far as I'm concerned. Saying no more for now :)
<pleia2> I suppose it also depends on what you're looking for :)
<pleia2> I tend to talk to college students in these talks
<pleia2> typically they have free time and are studying compsci, so valuable for them to add open source work to their resume
<PaulW2U> As I said, no more for now. Later :)
<pleia2> :)
<PaulW2U> But a good talk - I could see what I know about you in what you had to say
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue429
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-08
<tsimonq2> alright, I finally have time to look at UWN now
<tsimonq2> doing stats right now, then moving over to the wiki
<tsimonq2> be back in 20 mins
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> blogosphere was in a grey area, it could have been bullet-pointed, but thanks to some help from ahoneybun, it's almost done!
<tsimonq2> (he's finishing the last summary now)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: all done, 9 hours ago you said you had a layover in London in 10 hours, so please check it over one more time, I won't send it out to editors
<tsimonq2> Unit193: she usually asks for a link check, right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue477
<pleia2> thanks tsimonq2, looking now
<pleia2> ok, looks good, sent off to editors
<pleia2> I'll publish when I get home tonight
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-09
<pleia2> home, publishing
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 477 for the week August 1 - 7, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue477
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'm a little late, but anything else I can help with?
<pleia2> nope, all finished up :)
<tsimonq2> alright cool, have a good night :)
<pleia2> thanks, you too
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-12
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what happens with comments on the Fridge?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: does someone approve them?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: or does that not happen?
<pleia2> spam is so horrible that we kind of gave up
<pleia2> jose clears them out every few months or so
<pleia2> tempting to just turn them off altogether tbh
<pleia2> even real comments are rarely about the announcement, usually support requests or complaints
<tsimonq2> but if there's a post that has only three comments, two of which seem to be good, is it bad to approve them?
<tsimonq2> we have the same on lubuntu.me and it's very manageable
<pleia2> not bad, just inconsistent
<tsimonq2> (that being said, fridge probably has more visitors)
<tsimonq2> ok
<pleia2> yeah, fridge has a ton of visitors,
<pleia2> Pending (38,653)
<pleia2> Approved (349) | Spam (6,662)
<pleia2> it's been a while since we've gone through them x_x
<pleia2> yeah, that's since June 2015
<pleia2> so we get about 40k comments/year
<jose> lemme go ahead and run akismet right now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: it's like the mailman queue for ubuntu-us-wi
<tsimonq2> pleia2: thousands of them :P
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ouch, I haven't seen a mailing list with this much of a problem
<pleia2> ubuntu-marketing is bad, but even that only had a few hundred
<pleia2> never seen thousands, do you know why ubuntu-us-wi is so bad?
<tsimonq2> because nobody has had access for years
<tsimonq2> I got access a few months ago
<tsimonq2> 1293 to be exact
<pleia2> ah
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I feel pretty proud of the fact that one night I got all the messages from 2011-2016 cleared
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> took like two or three hours
<pleia2> heh
<jose> akismet is now (slowly) running
<pleia2> thanks jose
<jose> np! things are going to spam :D
<jose> so it's working!
<pleia2> woo
<tsimonq2> pleia2: are the UWN links finished or is there still more to do?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: finishing them now
<pleia2> but feel free to add some if you find any I missed
<tsimonq2> I'll take a look in a min :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-13
<sayur> alo
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I just wrote a nice blog post, any chance I can add it in UWN?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yep, all stuff written until EoD Sunday UTC is fine :)
<tsimonq2> thanks pleia2 :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-07
<guiverc> gdoc copied to wiki515 , bullet-pointing, quick summaries & minor changes only on wiki..
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-09
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 515 for the week of August 1 - 7, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue515
<guiverc> :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: oh hey!
<tsimonq2> guiverc: So I'm curious, when you move stuff to the wiki page, do you use the Issue Template or do you just copy from the last issue?
<guiverc> latter - i (re-)discovered the template location only a couple of hours ago :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Ok, could you please use that for now on? I use the comments when publishing. ;)
<guiverc> yep - have favorited it already; will endeavor to do so in future
<tsimonq2> Ok cool, thanks :D
<guiverc> skel has script running info !!  I never found that ... you've helped me anyway tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> guiverc: That's what I copy/paste from :P
<tsimonq2> Btw guiverc, I really appreciate the hard work you've put into UWN. :)
<tsimonq2> I'm really happy things are moving better :D
<guiverc> my 70th contrib - i'm getting better i hope anyway
<tsimonq2> For sure :)
<tsimonq2> Alright, all done. Night!
<guiverc> night - thanks tsimonq2
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-11
<guiverc_t> does anyone know what filter (or how to find it) is used in deciding what insights.ubuntu.com articles make their way into planet.ubuntu.com ?
<guiverc_t> popey - if you know??  it was a post by you that lead to this question! :)
<popey> guiverc_t: i do not know that, but it's easy to find out by looking at the ini file for planet ubuntu
<guiverc_t> thanks popey - will have a look
<popey> http://insights.ubuntu.com/?feed=rss2 according to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/view/head:/config.ini#L165
<popey> so the whole feed it seems
<guiverc_t> uwn:  gen 1 (popey's artful insight one so it'll get summary) plan 1 cano 2 blog 5 (2 maybe will be grouped with popey's gen) vid 1 -- way too light; but the gen one may make it worth pushing this week  (at this time anyway)
<guiverc_t> note: by 'push' i meant publishing, not bumping to second week :)
<guiverc_t> insights article in last issue (planet) - i'm ignoring .. speak up if you disagree (mt:sign for secure boot)
<guiverc_t> issue too light, but i think artful desktop sprint worth publish this week [deadline 18aug].  not sending summary email (i'll do key ones & list rest)
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-12
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: For this week I don't care if it's a light one, we need to get back to being the Ubuntu WEEKLY Newsletter ;)
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-13
<guiverc_t> fyi: (popey) your blog (hackfest) on insights was the one i was chasing that didn't make it to planet :(
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-06
<guiverc_d> finished read thru, one "in/with" change you may want to look at (just to avoid 3 of 4 words starting with in)
<guiverc_d> as for meeting reports - i cannot remember. i recall doing it with a browser, but can't recall where i went... looking...
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: Yeah - "  task in the collaboration between the LXDE and Razor-qt efforts that is re-using parts of the GTK+ (LXDE) code in" is a hard read .
<guiver_d> it's okay by me...  ::  i rebooted into 18.04, back when it was 16.04, it's where I mostly did uwn; hoping for more clues on meetings.. (I used ubuntu's web-browser; but I think it's gone in 18.04 upgrade..) - there were four semi regulars from memory... still looking
<guiver_d> nah - most of what i was remembering is now just put in canonical, and then rarely..  i suggest when it's on wiki, we just #comment out the meeting.reports section.
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: K. will pull the "Meeting Reports" .
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: See what you think now of what I hope is the finished product .
<guiver_d> looks great to me.  (I didn't re-read the articles; i was happy on gdoc; do you want/need me to?)
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: I did rewrite the "in" sentence in the LXDE to LXQt summary. See if now you agree that it still meets Michael's intent .
<guiver_d> my OCD would prefer "GTK+" (gimp+gnome toolkit) & "LXQt"...
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: Sorry .. I do not follow what you want changed .
<guiver_d> i didn't change anything; GTK to me [still] means gimp-toolkit (it's original/historic meaning); GTK+ was when gnome started using it (gimp+gnome) which is left off with versions (GTK3) as unnecessary .. I also suggested LXQt instead of LXQT -- at issue is how many readers are like me (lean towards OCD)
<guiver_d> do you want me (or tell me when) to publish to fridge, g+, fb, twitr
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: Publishing to the media .. yes please you .. as I do not have accounts for any of them . I still struggling to understand your suggestion of "GTK+" (gimp+gnome toolkit) & "LXQt".... I just do not see how to make it up .
<guiver_d> sorry i was suggesting "The merging of KDE, LXQ[t], and GTK[+] provides" - changes in []
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: I can be dumber than a box of rocks . I still do not understand . Can you edit the wiki direct? and I see what it is that I do not understand ?
<guiver_d> done..
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: I look and learn :)
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: Well, that was sinple enough :P .. OK .. all done now ? and ready to publish ?
<guiver_d> i'm happy.
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: So be it, then :P
<guiver_d> Bashing-om: this will be awhile (lost ~10 mins trying to remember adding "-" to wpadmin; blah!), but some links (eg. server dev) open to front page (not the section, looking at why.. -ie. stuck on link check)
<guiver_d> (it seems to not like the - in title)
<guiver_d> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-539/  (didn't solve ubu-server-dev-summary opening to top of page.. just ignored it..)
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: fridge opens and links properly for me .. and I had not intended to publish untill tomorrow eve .
<guiver_d> okay sorry - my bad...  the ready to publish had me jump way ahead... g+ & tweeted already.. sorry (was trying to looking into spybook)
<guiver_d> as for fridge - if i click the "Ubuntu Server development summary - 31 July 2018" it opens @ top of page, not at correct section like the rest...
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: yes, same here .. opens to the top ;( .. I need to go to bed and get some rest . I have to be on the road by 4AM for a hard day of driving .
<guiver_d> good night Billy - sleep well, and have a enjoyable safe drive tomorrow.. thanks for help
<Bashing-om> guiver_d: I will look at the WIKI set up tomorrow for that link befor I publish .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Valorie Zimmerman: In my heart @ http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/08/in-my-heart.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Valorie Zimmerman))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 539 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-539/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Is Now Powered by the Linux 4.17 Kernel @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-is-now-powered-by-the-linux-4-17-kernel-522250.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Here's GNOME Games 3.30 Beta Running on the GPD Win Windows-Based Game Console @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/here-s-gnome-games-3-30-beta-running-on-the-gpd-win-windows-based-game-console-522251.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Netrunner Linux Gets Summer Release with Latest KDE Plasma 5.13 Desktop, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/netrunner-linux-gets-summer-release-with-latest-kde-plasma-5-13-desktop-more-522252.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.14 Desktop Environment Lets You Upgrade Your Computer's Firmware @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-14-desktop-environment-lets-you-upgrade-your-computer-s-firmware-522253.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Hi Bashing-om, do you need me to help publish?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yhe media is done .. here in about an hour I will send out the Emails and do the forum post :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, so you got it handled then?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah .. no sweat .. we can do this :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay I will continue resting, I am still far from recovered
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nothing more important than recovering one's health and well being . So far so good with UWN .. just same ole complaint .. too much of a load and  help is always a good thing .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know that is true, I recruited several people but none of them showed any follow through
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Lenovo Will Finally Offer Automatic Firmware Updates to Linux-Powered Computers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lenovo-joins-linux-vendor-firmware-service-to-provide-automatic-firmware-updates-522256.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Think'n on a editorial in the newsletter to the effect of how much time is expended in this effort and that help is required to continue the effort .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I see, is krytarik going to be back this week?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I expect that krytaric will be back this week, Yes. But would not blame him if he goes and hides :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, me neither
<Bashing-om> :D
<Bashing-om> UWN540 Here we come :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: This Week in Lubuntu Development #8 @ https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-8/
<tsimonq2> >_>
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: ^^ noted for next issue :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Thunderbird 60 Released with New Dark & Light Themes, Many Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-thunderbird-60-released-with-new-dark-light-themes-many-improvements-522259.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Thunderbird email client gets a new look, new features, and a new logo @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134095 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu and Debian Stretch Receive Linux Kernel Security Update to Fix TCP Flaw @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-and-debian-stretch-receive-linux-kernel-security-update-to-fix-tcp-flaw-522273.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: DebConf19 Debian GNU/Linux Conference to Take Place July 21-28, 2019, in Brazil @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debconf19-debian-gnu-linux-conference-to-take-place-july-21-28-2019-in-brazil-522274.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Lookalikes @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/lookalikes-4
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism's Privacy-Focused Librem 5 Linux Phone to Look Beautiful with GNOME 3.30 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-privacy-focused-librem-5-linux-phone-to-look-beautiful-with-gnome-3-30-522277.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox’s Latest Experiment Uses Your Browser History to Recommend Web Content @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134147 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-08
<Unit193> How about no.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Mugshot 0.4.1 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/08/08/mugshot-0-4-1-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1 Open-Source Office Suite Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-open-source-office-suite-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-522276.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice 6.1 Released with ‘Major Changes’ @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134137 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Valorie Zimmerman: Ade visits, and the weather changes so we can walk about Deventer @ http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/08/ade-visits-and-weather-changes-so-we.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Valorie Zimmerman))
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: If you can do it with CSS do it with CSS @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/08/09/if-you-can-do-it-with-css-do-it-with-css/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Reporting Metrics Back to Ubuntu @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/reporting-metrics-back-to-ubuntu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Desktop Will Finally Bring Automatic Updates, but Only for Flatpaks @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-desktop-will-finally-bring-automatic-updates-but-only-for-flatpaks-522302.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Leap 42.3 Operating System Support Extended Until June 30, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-leap-42-3-operating-system-support-extended-until-june-30-2019-522303.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME’s Retro Gaming App Just Keeps Getting Better @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134111 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Valve May Soon Release a Native 64-Bit Version of Its Steam for Linux Client @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/valve-may-soon-release-a-native-64-bit-version-of-its-steam-for-linux-client-522309.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you around?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah ,, I be here for now :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you get the email from the newsletter team right?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No, I got no newsletter .. I just checked my mail box - maybe in spam ?
<Wild_Man> I approved an email several days ago about the irc counsel holding elections for new counsel members you did not see it then?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No, I did not see such . Nor have I seen it in other sources .
<Wild_Man> If you did not get it I will forward it to your ubuntu.com email if that is okay with you, would you see if you can ad it to the newsletter, I do not have if energy yet to do it myself
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have searched for the Email, have not received it to this time .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I just sent it to your ubuntu.com email
<Bashing-om> looking.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yepper - gots it .. will add to UWN.
<Wild_Man> Thanks, when I approved it, I did not have the I assumed you would receive it and I did not have the strength to get on here at the time, but I am getting a little stronger, just going to take a lot of time
<Wild_Man> I am going to rest, I can not even type, I guess it is nap time
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Naps are good :) .. for the summary .. what is the original link ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I guess this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil I can not find one that announces they are accepting nominations
<Wild_Man> They said it was announced on irc you might ask Unit193
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K .
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2018-July/001890.html
<Bashing-om> Unit193: :) .
<Wild_Man> Thanks unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Unit193 Can we get that updated as is .. too old to inclide in this week " Mon Jul 30 03:51:54 UTC 2018
<Bashing-om> include*
<Wild_Man> The election is going on until the 20th I think and we dropped the ball so I say go ahead and include it since we have not seen the announcement anywhere else
<Wild_Man> Just my opinion
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I remain the gofer, if ya say run it .. we run it :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, unless krytarik comes back and objects I think we should, you have been doing a great job my friend
<Wild_Man> If I had not been in such bad shape I would have made sure it was added when I approved it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Added :) .. Looks to be a very sparse issue this week :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I have tried for two days to get enough strength to find and add links but I just have not been able to do it yet
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have added what I "thought" as ubuntu pertinent as I ran across them . Not much !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, might be a slow week
<Bashing-om> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2018-July/001890.html : do not wnat to publish hearsay and rumor.
<Bashing-om> ooppps !
<Bashing-om> https://news.softpedia.com/news/valve-may-soon-release-a-native-64-bit-version-of-its-steam-for-linux-client-522309.shtml
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I agree I would not add it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Besides is specifuc to gamers ^^... debating for https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Radeon-Pro-18.Q3-Linux-Driver : as it is specific to graphics stations .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looking I was on the phone
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I guess you can include it, it is for enterprise version of Ubuntu 18.04 though
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Can not hurt to run .. and does add content .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I think it is okay just make sure to point out in the summary that it is for Enterprise version of Ubuntu 18.04
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K - noted .
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-10
<guiverc> i just noticed i forgot to add 'planet' to the #539 fridge post; sorry, i just corrected it
<Wild_Man> Thanks!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 539 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-539/
<lotuspsychje> nice work guys
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) - Use your influences and send some help our way :P
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: when the xenial boxes arrive the plan will come togheter
<lotuspsychje> got some news on that
<lotuspsychje> <acheronuk> lotuspsychje: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-August/004556.html
<lotuspsychje> <acheronuk> so beginning of next week it seems for upgrades being turned on, assuming no more issues
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: We can try and work something into it there .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Good find ^ !!
<Wild_Man> lotuspsychje, what do you mean by " when the xenial boxes arrive the plan will come togheter"?
<lotuspsychje> Wild_Man: its my opinion, once the upgrade path is fixxed, thousands of users will get the upgrade window on xenial to goto bionic= big impact on irc
<lotuspsychje> Wild_Man: more users come here, more interest of everything, also for UWN
<Wild_Man> lotuspsychje, I see, that makes sense
<Wild_Man> I have recruited like 4 people but none of them have helped but I will keep trying
<lotuspsychje> i tried comercialize in offtopic, too they didnt know it changes so nicely with up tp date news
<lotuspsychje> i think we need to find more ways to spread
<Wild_Man> I do too
<lotuspsychje> contact softpedia or omgubuntu? saying it has renewed?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: It is demanding for a newbie to learn the ropes of generating the wiki - not to mention the time and effort just to write up the summaries .
<lotuspsychje> use some nice ubuntu news sites
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know but I believe summary writers are what we need the most I can handle most of the publishing once I have recovered
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yes, my experience says that getting the summaries well written is the more demanding .. We could use at least 2 other "word smiths" .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes that would help a lot, I am more into handling publishing and the M/L but I can also add links but am not good at summaries
<Wild_Man> I am going to get off here for the night, see you tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i tipped omgubuntu about it
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ill see where i can suggest more news later, bbl
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Great ! If we do not get some help, I propose we run an editorial direct in the newsletter . It is comming on to Fall chores here and I will be pushed for time here for UWN .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Now Easier to Install ThinkPad Firmware Updates on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134115 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E22 – Catch-22 - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/08/10/s11e22-catch-22/
<guiverc> thanks lotuspsychje (for updates of 16.04->18.04 & more...)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: no prob, suggested UWN renewal on omgubuntu too
<lotuspsychje> hopefully they make an article
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Podcasts’ is a new podcast app for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134240 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: I'm the One Who Doesn't Knock: Unlocking Doors From the Network @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/08/10/im-the-one-who-doesnt-knock-unlocking-doors-from-the-network.html
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^ Too specific to developers to include ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you talking about what SwissBot posted about Unlocking Doors?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah .. I do not see that as of general interest to our readers .
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-11
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not think it should be included
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Glad for the confirmation .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Got a good start on making up the summaries :) A lot to do tomorrow . Can not forecast when I will be able to complete them - or how they will read .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is good that you have got a jump on writing them and hopefully you will have some help, have you been sending out the summary writers email or just relying on yourself and guiverc ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I gave up on the Email for additional help .. guiverc has been doing the brunt of the summaries .
<guiverc> I was wondering if my stepping in should be late .. so if some you've attempted-to-join-us looks at doc, the can see something to do, instead of a full doc..  there is always the risk that I'll not be able to (sunday), either i forget, pain etc ..
<guiverc> (attempted to join us - ie. those you've tried to recruit; been talked about last couple of days ...)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, it does not look like anyone else that I have recruited is going to help unfortunately
<guiverc> happens - i never got anywhere in anything i tried; but tried to email those that did something on occasion just to try & keep the few (2-3) that did...
<guiverc> (anything i tried - meaning recruiting a couple of years? ago)
<Wild_Man> I am happy to email the ones on the list
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc Would be mice if we got any type of feed back - anyone checking to see if we ever get anything ?
<guiverc> the email I meant was a 'touching base - update'  or goodwill email ...  as at the time episodes weren't going out exactly weekly...
<Wild_Man> There has been no replies for quite a while
<guiverc> i would treat that as normal Wild_Man - the most common i got was 'sorry no time, please remove me..'
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I did that in the when we first started the letter back up
<guiverc> Bashing-om, i agree re: feedback - checking where?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: There is a non-used means: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas . I have yet to see a submission . Do people not read our newsletter ?
<Wild_Man> guiverc, we email them from then team M/L so if they reply they should reply to this list now but no one has replied or Krytarik and myself would have seen them
<guiverc> we get a few hits - but that means ???  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue539?action=info&hitcounts=1)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not think we have many readers anymore but there is no way to no for sure but if I remember correct there is like 7000 people that receive it in there emaail
<guiverc> as we reached #500; some effort was put in (esp. lyz & paul) to get feedback, and yeah, it was underwhelming then too
<Bashing-om> I say again. The load is taxing for just 2 people to prepare the newsletter. I do not know how long I can maintain, as I have fall chores that must get done for Winter preperation .
<Wild_Man> If anyone knows anyone that can help please ask them and if you know another way to reach helpers I am open to suggestions
<pleia2> there are more readers than you think ;) when the newsletter disappears, they come out of the woodwork to speak up
<Wild_Man> that is good to know
<pleia2> but it is near impossible to find contributors, which is why things quieted down for months
<Wild_Man> I recruited four or five people but none of them helped so that went no where but I will keep trying
<pleia2> I made it *super* simple with a very simple survey to people who said they wanted to contribute, I think I got one reply
<pleia2> but yeah, I think for every 10 that say they'll help, 1 does
<Wild_Man> where did you post that and do you have a copy of it?
<Wild_Man> That sounds about right
<pleia2> it was a private email to all the contributors like 4 years ago, the form is long since deleted
<Wild_Man> okay
<pleia2> I was trying to see what we could do to make it easier to contribute, if there was some reason people weren't when they said they were interested
<Bashing-om> pleia2: What gets me - presently - What do we do that anyone with an RSS reader can not do better ?
<pleia2> Bashing-om: people like getting hand-picked articles once a week, reading everything as it comes in all week long is a bit overwhelming
<pleia2> I'm not saying you have to keep working on UWN, I gave up too when it got to be too much work for me
<Wild_Man> I am not sure what we can do since we had to lock down goole docs but I think with recruiting our main focus needs to be on summary writers
<Bashing-om> pleia2: :) great point . I rest on your knowledge and skills :)
<guiverc> I agree with pleia2 Bashing-om - re: weekly roundup versus liferea ... liferea is my choice; but I like the concise grouping too (for when I'm out of time, get behind on feeds to catch up on missed, those with less time I assume rely on weekly news more)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have got the procedure to publish my part down to where I can do it in a couple of hours - if the summaries are completed.
<Wild_Man> pleia2, is there a way to write it up and streamline the process onto an RSS feed or digital format of some type?
<pleia2> not really, but if you just want to feed people articles, you could stop writing summaries
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, publishing is what I am best at and that is what I said I could do when I volunteered so that way I can do my part
<Wild_Man> that does not sound good, what do you think?
<Bashing-om> pleia2: guiverc raised the point to write the summary in such a way that the reader is prompted to read the article.
<pleia2> I didn't think the newsletter was worth it without the summaries, but it's in your hands now to decide these things, especially when the other option is "no newsletter at all"
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have done the xfer from Gdocs to wiki a few times .. and I am now fairly comfortable doing so .
<Wild_Man> we will discuss it I guess when Krytarik gets back
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Wild_Man The format that pleia2 has set up and developed over a long period of time is a good one ! .. We just need the help to write !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I agree, also times change and sometimes we have to adapt to stay in the game, not saying that we are there though
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Agrreed .. we will soon have to include personal devices in a section .. and give more exposure to the cloud . The day of the desktop system is passing .
<guiverc> there was a 'ubuntu phone' section as i recall; it was removed ...  (re: devices section)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yeah, I too recall the 'phone' section. The point is that we must be open to change .. and adjust our presentation accordingly .
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> In the meantime --- see if I can knock out another summary :) Got nothing the more pressing to get done at this time :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases New Linux Kernel Live Patch for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS & 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-new-linux-kernel-live-patch-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-16-04-lts-522324.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Frameworks 5.49.0 Released for KDE Plasma 5.13 with over 200 Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-frameworks-5-49-0-released-for-kde-plasma-5-13-with-numerous-improvements-522325.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Hollywood Turns to Open Source @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134310 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Hello everyone, I am running for IRC Council, the nomination process ends the 20th of August so I am about to throw my hat into the ring if anyone would like to support my nomination please leave a testimonial on my wiki page here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wildmanne39 thanks I appreciate it very much.
<lotuspsychje> the best of luck Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> newstipped softpedia too for the UWN
<Bashing-om> Started the wiki build process for this week .
<Wild_Man> I just added my name to the gdoc I hope it is not to late Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: 'Til we hit the big red button .. we can make the adjustents .
<Bashing-om> rebooting
<Bashing-om> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue540 - ready for proof reading. Pending is "In This Issue" ( awaiting if any additions ) and the final removal of "WIP"; so far as I am currently aware.
<guiverc_d> thanks Bashing-om, finished my read - my two comments are on doc..
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-05
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, i've made some comments (3? in gdoc; only the first possibly matters)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Looking :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: "problems experienced in your testing." How about just as ' experienced in testing ' ?
<guiverc2> yep, resolves issue & covers all !
<guiverc2> (resolves my issue)..
<krycek> "* Design and Web Team - Design and Web team summary" - seriously?  And now you totally got rid of any dates?
<krycek> "* Ubuntu Foundations: Ubuntu Foundations:" - same.
<krycek> "Daniel Llewellyn, On behalf of the Ubuntu Membership Board,.." - and btw, sometimes just blindly copypasting stuff doesn't cut it, "On" should be lowercase there.
<Wild_Man> Are we looking over gdoc or is it on the wiki already?
<krycek> "submission proposals" - and what exactly is this referring to there?
<guiverc2> wiki
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc2
<Bashing-om> krycek: Will correct ^^ -- logging into the wiki ATT .
<krycek> Also, for the Desktop team you have linked the meeting report of this coming Monday rather than the last one.
<guiverc2> fyi: i'm going outside (gardening), but i'll read anything when I pass back inside..
<Bashing-om> krycek: Think I have all the edits done: "Desktop Team Update - Monday 5th August 2019" is from the 31st of July posting; so I consider that as correct.
<krycek> Well, I've explained that to you before..
<Bashing-om> krycek: Penetrate my denseness once more - as I see it the Monday 5th August 2019 thread is what the team has done this past week.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Looking good to me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great - been a long haul getting here, Best caught now rather than after we publish !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, true
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Unbelieveable some of the things I did not catch that I did ! .. good to have other's eyes as I do not see the tree for the forest of effort.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I have the same problem
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Why it is needed for fresh eyes - and mind - to look things over :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, In college I had to do all my own proof reading, I read it several times, usually also after I rested and was away form the paper for a while, I had no one else to do it but I was sharper then
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Them were some days - college for me was several lifes back :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes it has been a long time
<Wild_Man> Talk to you tomorrow I have to get to bed
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Balint Reczey: Downloadable Ubuntu WSL tarballs to the latest release and beyond! @ https://balintreczey.hu/blog/downloadable-ubuntu-wsl-tarballs-to-the-latest-release-and-beyond/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 41 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-41/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Charmed Kubernetes update for upstream API server vulnerability @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/05/charmed-kubernetes-update-for-upstream-api-server-vulnerability/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - Target time to push: 20:00 GMT :)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - posting to the forum next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - looks good. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done. Pending is publishing to the medias.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Please Vote! Hack The Network Effect: Customers to Contributors @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/08/05/please-vote-hack-the-network-effect-customers-to-contributors/
<guiverc> Bashing-om, push #590 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yeah ; be aware " Character in 'H' format wrapped in unpack at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77." . I looked but I do not understand where the  fault lies ( those hyphens I put back in ?).
<guiverc> if the fridge.post file is populated; i'll work it out  (two links were wrong, fixed manuall (one took 3 goes but could be cache so it was 3 goes before i saw it fixed..))
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/05/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-590/
<guiverc> two links were wrong as in testing opened at top of preview; just recopied in from wiki
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ links I had done up wrong that need correcting in the WIKI ?
<guiverc> no, errors you saw in the script.. i never worked out why it has issues sometimes, decided it was easier to work around them (like I did today)... All good (except I'm trying to login into fb - that's not good)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D
<guiverc> finally fb too.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: You do such good work :P  ... clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> i see no reason not to...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ho-Kay -- we do UWN591.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 590 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/05/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-590/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge checks good for me too :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 590 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/05/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-590/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-06
<Wild_Man> Hello, is all the publishing all ready done?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: You were late to the party :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I figured I was, I just got home been doing solid labor all day
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: That makes skeeping a real good thing :D
<Bashing-om> sleeping *
<Wild_Man> Indeed I am tired Bashing-om
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Heh, you've managed to make the whole issue in the email appear as the signature. >_>  And I believe this is the second time, might have been with the notification email the first time though.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Shucks - guess I was distracted before I hit that send button.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: So I see in the Meeting Reports section you've decided to flip from consistency between the various items to just using the link titles - if you look at the current issue with the first in mind, you might want to overthink your decision.  Also, wrt which Discourse thread to link in issue, i.e. a) the one dated within the range the issue covers or b) the one that got compiled ...
<krytarik> ... within that range, I think in the case of the first being a Monday, I'm fine going with the latter.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am so confused as to what you want - I changed it to what I thought you wanted. If you will change it in Gdoc to your preference I will follow.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.1 Users Can Now Upgrade to Linux Mint 19.2 "Tina," Here's How @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-1-users-can-now-upgrade-to-linux-mint-19-2-tina-here-s-how-526970.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: FFmpeg 4.2 "Ada" Open-Source Multimedia Framework Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ffmpeg-4-2-ada-open-source-multimedia-framework-released-here-s-what-s-new-526971.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SparkyLinux Gets New Development Cycle Based on Debian GNU/Linux 11 "Bullseye" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparkylinux-gets-new-development-cycle-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-11-bullseye-526972.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Desktop Environment Enters Beta, Final Release Lands on September 11 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-desktop-environment-enters-beta-final-release-lands-on-september-11-526973.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Declarative vs Imperative: DevOps done right @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/06/declarative-vs-imperative-devops-done-right/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Launchpad News: Launchpad news, March 2019 – July 2019 @ http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-march-2019-july-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Server development summary – 06 August 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/06/ubuntu-server-development-summary-06-august-2019/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xfce Screensaver 0.1.7 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2019/08/06/xfce-screensaver-0-1-7-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Breaking Things Takes Time @ http://coyote.works//posts/BreakingThings20190806/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Edge computing monitoring with Kubernetes @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/29/monitoring-at-the-edge-with-microk8s/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Teams for Linux Could Soon Be a Real Thing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-teams-for-linux-could-soon-be-a-real-thing-526976.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Reconnecting your LXD installation to the ZFS storage pool @ https://blog.simos.info/reconnecting-your-lxd-installation-to-the-zfs-storage-pool/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: Ubuntu ZFS support in 19.10: introduction @ https://didrocks.fr/2019/08/06/ubuntu-zfs-support-in-19.10-introduction/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Declarative vs Imperative: DevOps done right @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/06/declarative-vs-imperative-devops-done-right/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Server development summary – 06 August 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/06/ubuntu-server-development-summary-06-august-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Enhancing our ZFS support on Ubuntu 19.10 – an introduction @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/07/enhancing-our-zfs-support-on-ubuntu-19-10-an-introduction/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Will Offer Experimental ZFS File System Option @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151121 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.7 Released with Live Kernel Patching, Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-7-released-with-live-kernel-patching-improvements-526984.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 to Support ZFS on Root as an Experimental Option in the Installer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-to-support-zfs-on-root-as-an-experimental-option-in-the-installer-526985.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to know when a LXD container has finished starting up @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-know-when-a-lxd-container-has-finished-starting-up/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Creating a ROS 2 CLI command and verb @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/07/creating-a-ros-2-cli-command-and-verb/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.3 Open-Source Office Suite Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-3-open-source-office-suite-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-526989.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice 6.3 Released, Up to 97% Faster At Opening Files @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150603 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS Is Out with Linux Kernel 5.0 from Ubuntu 19.04, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-is-out-with-linux-kernel-5-0-from-ubuntu-19-04-download-now-527000.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Slow snap? Trace-exec to the rescue! @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/08/slow-snap-trace-exec-to-the-rescue/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS Arrives with Linux Kernel 5.0 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150965 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-August/000248.html -- push to fridge?  (I need a second please)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8730&preview=true
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E18 – Pilotwings @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/08/08/s12e18-pilotwings/
<EoflaOE> hi guiverc
<guiverc> hi EoflaOE :)
<EoflaOE> how are you doing?
<guiverc> tired, about to hit 1am local  (otherwise fine)
<guiverc> thanks, you?
<EoflaOE> Doing fine. My time is 5:57PM
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76's First 4K OLED Linux Laptop Is Now Available to Order @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-s-first-4k-oled-linux-laptop-is-now-available-to-order-527002.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> yes to 18.04.3 fridge post ^  (http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8730&preview=true) please
<guiverc> Wild_Man, can I post http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8730&preview=true please   (even if a minor release, I find them helpful in dating .3 releases as appear in searches above ML posts)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, do you mean post it to the fridge on the forum ?
<Wild_Man> I clicked on the link and it did not find the page
<guiverc> fridge  (I don't post to forum)
<Wild_Man> It is about the point 3 release right guiverc ?
<guiverc> try logging into forum & you should see draft (was created 9+ hrs ago maybe dropped in mean time)
<guiverc> yep
<Wild_Man> I am okay with you posting it to the fridge but it is up to krytarik
<Wild_Man> guiverc, ^^^
<krytarik> guiverc, Wild_Man: To be quite honest, I'm not all that sure the rule to get a 2nd on Fridge postings (which was established before I was on the team) is all that helpful in cases where 1.) the one doing it is experienced enough already and 2.) the post is one we'd usually want to do - and in this case it has led to an imo unnecessary delay of about half a day.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, works for me
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/08/ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-released/
<Wild_Man> guiverc, so all we do on point releases is copy and paste?
<guiverc> nah, mostly yeah, but <H3>heading</H3>  and remove -------- extra para at bottom (original post by ..) ; delete all \n's that screw up formatting
<guiverc> (ie. the ML is pure text & uses the ------ to highlight headings; we can use fancier H3)
<Wild_Man> Okay, thanks guiverc
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/08/ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 18.04.3 Released! @ https://lubuntu.me/bionic-3-released/
<guiverc> krytarik, Wild_Man or anyone else interested - proposal for fridge editor rule change (based on ^) - https://pad.ubuntu.com/viSmxQnXxF   (note: quickly done, and based on language of 3rd point)
<Wild_Man> I quickly read it, I am busy and about to go to bed soon, it probably needs polishing but is a good start at for sure
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc
<Wild_Man> I did not know I can log into that site
<guiverc> no doubt Wild_Man  (polishing) ... no hurry though, I've had some more thoughts so writing another alternative in same doc anyway
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/08/ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Enhanced Livepatch desktop integration available with Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/09/enhanced-livepatch-desktop-integration-available-with-ubuntu-18-04-3-lts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastien Bacher: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS is out, including GNOME stable updates and Livepatch desktop in... @ https://blogs.gnome.org/seb128/2019/08/08/ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-is-out-and-includes-gnome-bugfix-updates-and-livepatch-desktop-integration/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Fixes for recent KDE desktop vulnerability @ https://kubuntu.org/news/fixes-for-recent-kde-desktop-vulnerability/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: An Improved Yaru Theme is Being Prepped for Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151195 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: On The Eve of Radio Race 2019 @ http://coyote.works//posts/RadioRace20190810/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Waiting On Race Judging @ http://coyote.works//posts/PostRace20190811/
<Bashing-om> WIKI591 up for review edits and/or acceptance - ensure this is what we show the world.
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Kernel 5.8 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/linux-5-8-kernel-features (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Windows Grows as Linux Declines a Little in July 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-grows-as-linux-declines-a-little-in-july-2020-530703.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Releases the “Really Big” Linux Kernel 5.8 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-releases-the-really-big-linux-kernel-5-8-530707.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
<Bashing-om> UWN: pulling "WIP" No further edits are known - time to push 20:00 GMT :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - "Character in 'H' format wrapped in unpack at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs done - Pending is release to the Social Medias. Frige script with the line 77 hick-up.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, where are we on 642?  I don't see email?  are we ready for fridge or other?
<guiverc> sorry I'm blind, I see email now !
<guiverc> okay to publish uwn 642 on fridge?
<guiverc> okay, I'm not ready, few links to fix (fridge), working..
<guiverc> uwn 642 ready for publish on fridge..
<krytarik> guiverc: Just hit 'er!
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-642/
<guiverc> thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Thanks too!
<guiverc> :(  one of the fixed links isn't working, back to edit
<guiverc> fixed
<Bashing-om> guiverc: spot checking Fridge .
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> Fridge: pt cjeck good - guiverc does good work :D
<Bashing-om> check*
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep clear away, I'm still loggin onto fbhell
<guiverc> fb done
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 643 :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 642 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-642/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft, Red Hat, Google, Others Create the Open Source Security Foundation @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-red-hat-google-others-create-the-open-source-security-foundation-530722.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Advantech releases EPC-C301 for machine vision applications with Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/advantech-releases-epc-c301-for-machine-vision-applications-with-ubuntu-18-04-lts
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 642 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-642/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install the Official 1Password Linux App on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/official-1password-linux-app-available-for-testing (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 4th August 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/design-and-web-team-summary-4th-august-2020
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Marketshare Dipped in July, Stats Show @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/linux-marketshare-july-2020 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Flash ISOs to Multiple USB Sticks on Linux with Popsicle @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/popsicle-flash-multiple-usb-sticks-linux (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Vivaldi 3.2 Launches with Picture-in-Picture Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/vivaldi-3-2-launches-with-picture-in-picture-improvements-530734.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice 7.0 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/libreoffice-7-0-released-this-is-whats-new (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pinta Image Editor Gets First Update in 5 Years @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/pinta-image-editor-back-from-the-dead (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 7.0 Now Available on Linux, Windows, Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-7-0-now-available-on-linux-windows-mac-530742.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 85 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-85/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E20 – Bananas on board @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/08/06/s13e20-bananas-on-board/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Set up Collabora Online on the Nextcloud Ubuntu Appliance @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/set-up-collabora-online-on-the-nextcloud-ubuntu-appliance
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS Released, Download Links & Details Inside @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-release (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Infographic: Ubuntu from 2004 to 20.04 LTS @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/infographic-ubuntu-from-2004-to-20-04-lts
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 20.04.1 LTS Released! @ https://lubuntu.me/focal-1-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Infographic Charts Ubuntu’s Course from 2004 to 20.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/new-ubuntu-infographic-2020 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> 20.04.1 released notice - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-August/000259.html , for fridge needs 2nd
<krytarik> guiverc: Go ahead if you wanna.
<guiverc> thanks krytarik , http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/06/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-released/
<krytarik> Great!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/06/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/06/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-released/
<krytarik> guiverc: I just got to the 20.04.1 release post feed item, and it appears all the links (and reference to IRC channel) are in monospace font - could you fix this please?
<guiverc> done/fixed
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 102 – Jornalista Pintor @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/ep-102-jornalista-pintor/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 102 – Jornalista Pintor @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/ep-102-jornalista-pintor/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-now-available-for-download-530748.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – July 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/the-state-of-robotics-july-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Android Mirroring App ‘Scrcpy’ Improves Shortcuts, Clipboard Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/scrcpy-ctrl-shift-keyboard-support (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Kylin Point Release Boosts Desktop 3D Performance by 46% @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-kylin-point-release-boosts-desktop-3d-performance-by-46 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Next WSLConf date set, CFP now open @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/next-wslconf-date-set-cfp-now-open
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu 20.04.1 has been released today, featuring the beautiful KDE Plasma 5.... @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-20-04-1-has-been-released-today-featuring-the-beautiful-kde-plasma-5-18-lts/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: elementary OS 6 Early Access Builds Now Available @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-6-early-access-builds-now-available-530757.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue 643 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue643 :D
<krytarik> Bashing-om: The "[USN-4432-2]" part of the title looks rather odd in the issue summary at least.
<krytarik> "Desktop Team Updates - Monday 10th July 2020 - https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-team-updates-monday-10th-august-2020/17710" - spot the difference!  (In the month.)
<krytarik> "Desktop Team Updates - Monday 3rd August 2020 [appended]" - and it would seem the parentheses part got dropped from the title since.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: So ^ in the title - maybe make it as "GRUB2 regression - USN-4432-2" ?
<krytarik> Well, the security notice number doesn't add any value in the context of the issue summary, so I'd just drop it from there while leaving it as-is as the header of the article summary.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ack - will make it so :D
<Bashing-om> krytarik: done - USN and "Monday 10th July 2020" - the "[appended]" I did add as there are additions from that of last week. Leave the notice ?
<krytarik> Aha, but I'm not sure it conveys that as such.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Your most able mind come up with a means to differentiate why "Monday 3rd August 2020" is repeated from our last week's issue ?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well, in this instance the "Desktop Team Updates" is not a dupe from last week.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: I don't see a particular need to repost this one, since there seem to always be one or two people reporting late..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Always :) .. In the current Desktop Team Updates there is a link to last week anyway.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: appended entry deleted.
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om on UWN 643 on wiki, I'll get to it (couple of hours most likely though)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Hard parts are done - no hurry on what remains :P
